# ما هي أجوبة الكتاب المقدس على كبرى الأسئلة الوجودية؟



## مفكر حر (27 مايو 2011)

الإخوة و الأخوات الأعزاء :

هنا أحاول بجدية البحث عن أجوبة لهذه الأسئلة التي تعني كل إنسان ...

1- من أين ؟
بتفصيل أكبر : أنا موجود فمن اوجدني؟ و هل تم هذا الإيجاد من العدم ؟ ما هي الروح التي نفرق بها بين الحي و الميت ؟

2- إلى أين ؟
بتفصيل أكبر : كلنا سنموت و هذا واقع معاش, هل من حياة بعد الموت ؟ما طبيعتها ؟هل من حساب للبشر ليكافأ الطيبون و يعاقب الأشرار ؟ و هل هذا الحساب من نعيم او عذاب جسدي حسي أم معنوي ؟

3- لماذا ؟
بتفصيل أكبر : ما الغاية أو الحكمة من كل ما سبق [ولادة-حياة-موت-ما بعد الموت] ؟ اختبار؟ تجربة ؟ 

أكتفي مبدئياً بالأسئلة السابقة و أرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليكم:flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مايو 2011)

*اهلا مفكر اسئلتك رائعة وكلها مجاب عليها من الكتاب المقدس 

1- الذى اوجدنا هو الرب يهوه الاله الخالق ويمكنك ان تقرأ قصة الخلق فى سفر التكوين 
نظريا لايمكن ان يوجد شئ من العدم هذا بالنسبة للانسان اما بالنسبة لله الخالق الذى اوجدنا واوجد كل شئ فنعم هو يستطيع ان يخلق اى شئ من اللا شئ اذا اراد 
ولذلك نظرية الصدفة التى تقول ان الانسان والكون وجد من العدم دون وجود خالق عاقل ومدبر وراء هذا الكون نظرية غير منطقية وصعبة الفهم والقبول لان لكل شئ يوجد اصل 

سؤالك عن الروح حلو الروح الانسانية هى نفخة روح الله فى ادم عندما خلقه فى الجنة هى الصلة التى تربط الانسان بالله خالقه وتجعله دائما فى حالة بحث واشتياق لهذا الاله يمكنك ان تقرأ القصة بالتفصيل فى سفر التكوين عن كيفية الخلق ونفخة روح الله فى ادم عندما خلقه وهذا الذى يميز ادم او الانسان بشكل عام عن باقى الخليقة ان الانسان به نسمة روح الله بداخله 

2- نعم الكتاب المقدس يؤكد انه يوجد حياة بعد الموت ,لايوجد نعيم بالمعنى الحسى يعنى جنة حسية بها ملذات حسية 
لا الفكر المسيحى ارقى بكثير من الملذات الحسية ,ولكن حياة المؤمنين بالمسيح بعد الموت هى الحياة الابدية فى ملكوت السماوات حيث يضئ الابرار كالشمس فى ملكوت ابيهم كما قال المسيح الامر روحى وليس جسدى حسى 
العذاب موجود ايضا فى الكتاب المقدس لمن يرفض المسيح لكنه ليس عقاب كما تعتقد من اله سادى او قاسى بقدر ماهو نتيجة لاختيار الانسان للبعد عن الله فى الحياة على الارض فمن الطبيعى انه لن يستطيع ان يعيش مع الله ويسكن فى بيته للابد فى الحياة الابدية 
اجرة الخطية هى موت ,والموت هو الابتعاد عن الله 
نحن لانعلم ماطبيعة العذاب الابدى لكن بكل تأكيد ان سبب هذا العذاب هو الوجود فى مكان بعيد عن الله لان الله هو مصدر النور والحياة 
لكنى استطيع ان اقول لك ان هذا العذاب ايضا لن يكون كما تعتقد اله يدخل الناس فى فرن ويشويهم الامر ليس بهذة الطريقة 

3- الهدف من الحياة سؤال فى منتهى الاهمية لان الانسان لو لم يدرك سبب وجوده يصاب بأمراض نفسية خطيرة وربما ينتهى بالانتحار 
عارف يامفكر ,مجرد بحث الانسان عن غاية عظمى يعيش من اجلها اعلى من مجرد ان يولد ويتعلم ويعمل ويتزوج وينجب هذا فى حد ذاته يثبت وجود خالق للكون الذى وضع فى قلب الانسان هذا الاشتياق ان يكتشف لوجوده سبب وغاية اعظم من الاشياء الارضية الزمنية 

لتعرف سبب الوجود عليك ان ترجع لقصة الخلق فى التكوين لتعرف ان الله عندما خلق الانسان لم يخلق ليعبده وكأن الله محتاج لعبادة 
ولم يخلقه ليختبره وكأنه شخص مريض يختبر الانسان ويعذبه وهو يعرف النتيجة مسبقا 
لكن الله خلق الانسان على صورته كشبهه ليكون فى علاقة حقيقية مع الله وهذا كان حال ادم قبل ان يسقط فى الخطية 
ولكن الخطية افسدت هذة العلاقة ومن هنا بدأت المشاكل والمعاناة التى تراها فى العالم 
ولذلك اعد الله الحل الجذرى للخطية ليعيد الانسان لعلاقة حقيقية معه من خلال الخلاص فى يسوع المسيح 
وبعد هذة المعاناة فى هذة الحياة التى قد تبدو احيانا قاسية وغير عادلة بسبب خطية الانسان التى شوهت كل شئ يجب ان يأتى الوقت وتتحقق العدالة الكاملة التى سنراها عندما نعيش فى ملكوت السماوات فى حضرة الله الى الابد 

اسئلتك جميلة يامفكر استمر ,ربنا معاك 

*


----------



## مفكر حر (27 مايو 2011)

بصراحة أختي الكريمة نانسي ردك تضمن مفاهيم هي قمة الرقي و السمو بالإنسان...
روح الله تسكنني ... النعيم الأبدي حالة معنوية و مسرات لا محدودة لا تمت بصلة للملذة الدنيوية ... و الأجمل من كل ما سبق : خلقني لأكون في علاقة اتصال معه.. محبة... 
و سيحاسب الظالم و ينصف المظلوم , ثم يكون المؤمن في حضرة الله ...

أحسست للحظات و انا أفكر فيما سبق أنني نسيت قرف الحياة و همومها... لك خالص الشكر أختي الفاضلة..


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> بصراحة أختي الكريمة نانسي ردك تضمن مفاهيم هي قمة الرقي و السمو بالإنسان...
> روح الله تسكنني ... النعيم الأبدي حالة معنوية و مسرات لا محدودة لا تمت بصلة للملذة الدنيوية ... و الأجمل من كل ما سبق : خلقني لأكون في علاقة اتصال معه.. محبة...
> و سيحاسب الظالم و ينصف المظلوم , ثم يكون المؤمن في حضرة الله ...
> 
> أحسست للحظات و انا أفكر فيما سبق أنني نسيت قرف الحياة و همومها... لك خالص الشكر أختي الفاضلة..



*الشكر للرب يامفكر لانه هو اللى وضع فينا هذا الرجاء لذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس اننا لانحزن كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم 
ويقول ايضا ان خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا اكثر فأكثر ثقل مجد ابدى 
لذلك نحن نتحمل الام الحياة الحاضرة بوجود روح الله بداخلنا وعلاقتنا الابوية البنوية معه ونحن نتنظر العدل الكامل والمطلق فى الحياة الابدية فى حضرته 
ما اروع هذا الرجاء المبارك 
شرفنى الحوار معاك يامفكر ,الرب معك 
*


----------



## مفكر حر (27 مايو 2011)

كنت أقرأ منذ قليل موضوع : ملف كامل عن قانون الإيمان .. و أظن أنه يجب علي قراءته عشرات المرات فهو في صميم ما أبحث عنه و خاصة هذا المقطع :




> لا يمكننا أن نتعـرّف عـلى الحقـيقة الكامنة فى عـقيدة ما بالتحليل العـقلانى الصـرف ـ فالعـقـل لا يمكنه أن يحصـر الألوهـة وأسرارها...
> ولكن يمكننا ذلك بالتسبيح والتـأمّـل...
> بالرجـاء الكـلّى فى رحمة الله وهـو يكشف لنـا حينـئذ ذاتـه ويساعـدنا عـلى فهـم سرّ محـبّته...
> يقـول أحـد الآباء:
> ...





فما هو الأفضل بالنسبة لأمثالي ؟ إعادة قراءة الكتاب المقدس من البداية إلى النهاية ؟ أم قراءة شروح و تفاسير؟ أم تحميل الكتاب المقدس المسموع ؟ أم التركيز على مقاطع معينة في البداية؟ و كيف أربط المعرفة النظرية بالتطبيق العملي حتى أكون تصوراً متكاملاً عن المسيحية ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> كنت أقرأ منذ قليل موضوع : ملف كامل عن قانون الإيمان .. و أظن أنه يجب علي قراءته عشرات المرات فهو في صميم ما أبحث عنه و خاصة هذا المقطع :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




استاذي الغالي 

اسمحلي اقدم لحضرتك الموضوع دا لعله يجاوب علي جزء من اسئلتك
اولا  : يجب ان تعرف من هو المسيح الاله المتجسد
كيف أؤمن بالمسيح ؟

ثانيا : ما هو مفهوم الايمان المسيحي وأقره هنا في هذا الرابط
مفهموم الايمان المسيحي

ثالثا : ما هي العقيده المسيحيه وستاجدها هنا
عقيدتنا في الثالوث

هذا مبدأياً
يسوع المسيح مخلصنا يعطيك روح المعرفه والايمان


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 مايو 2011)

نقطة صغيرة ، لو سمحت ، للخلف قليلاً

فهذه الأسئلة الجميلة ، ينبغى أن يسبقها شيئ مهم جداً

وسيادتك سبقت وقلته

ولكننى أريد التأكيد علبه

وهو أننى يجب ألا أنسى أبداً ما سبق لى وتأكدت منه ، وهو أنه يوجد خالق للكون

وأن أكثر ما يهمنى هو معرفته هو

أما الأسئلة الأخرى ، مثل : لماذا خلق ولماذا فعل كذا وكذا ، فإنه تأتى فى المرتبة الثانية من الأهمية

كما أننى لا أتوقع أن أجد إجابة لكل ما أسأل عنه ، فقد تكون الأمور أبعد من مقدرة البشر جميعاً عن إحتوائها ، مثل السؤال عن حكمة الخالق فى فعل أمر ما ، فهذا السؤال تقتضى الإجابة عليه أن أتمكن من معرفة معلومات  عن أشياء تفوق مستوى المعرفة البشرية 
ويمكن تشبيه ذلك بطفل يريد أن يعرف كيف يؤدى الكمبيوتر وظائفه المختلفة
وهذا يقتضى منه دراسة جميع العلوم المختصة بالموضوع ، مثل الكهربية والإلكترونية وغيرها
ولذلك يقول له والده - الذى قد يكون عالماً - بأنه لا يمكنه المعرفة الآن ، بل بعدما يكمل دراسته فى الحضانة ثم الإبتدائى ثم الإعدادى ثم الثانوى ثم الجامعة !!!!!!! أى أنه يحتاج لعشرين سنة دراسة ، لكى يفهم الإجابة !!!!!

وبالمثل ، عند رغبتى فى معرفة بعض الأسئلة عن حكمة الله ، فكأننى أريد معرفة علوم تحتاج دراستها لملايين السنين !!!!!!!!

لذلك ، ليس شرطاً أن أفهم كل شيئ عن حكمة الله وكيفية الخلق وكيفية تصريفه للأمور 

ولا يجب أن أجعل ذلك عائقاً فى طريق بحثى عنه هو ذاته

إذ يجب أن أبحث عنه ، رغبة فيه لذاته


----------



## أَمَة (27 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> كنت أقرأ منذ قليل موضوع : ملف كامل عن قانون الإيمان .. و أظن أنه يجب علي قراءته عشرات المرات فهو في صميم ما أبحث عنه و خاصة هذا المقطع:





مفكر حر قال:


> > لا يمكننا أن نتعـرّف عـلى الحقـيقة الكامنة فى عـقيدة ما بالتحليل العـقلانى الصـرف ـ فالعـقـل لا يمكنه أن يحصـر الألوهـة وأسرارها...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




أظن أنه يجب علي قراءته عشرات المرات: هكذا يكون الباحث الجاد عن الحق والحقيقة. 

أرى في إنتقائك للإقتباس أعلاه دلالة على إستعداد روحي لفهم كلام الرب. لذلك ارجوك لا تتردد في إعادة قراءة الموضوع المذكور وغيره من المواضيع المفيدة جدا حول المسيحية في المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام، ومنها الروابط التي ذكرتها الأخت المباركة *Gospel Life*. 

في نفس الوقت أبدأ بقراءة العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس بإنجيل متى قرأءة قليلة ولكن تأملية. 

ستجد تفاسير الكتاب المقدس أيضا في منتدى الكنيسة.

الرب معك


----------



## تيمو (27 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> الإخوة و الأخوات الأعزاء :
> 
> هنا أحاول بجدية البحث عن أجوبة لهذه الأسئلة التي تعني كل إنسان ...
> 
> ...



لا يوجد شيء اسمه من العدم ، حتى علمياً ، لأن الطاقة لا تُفنى ولا تُستحدث بل تتحوّل من شكل لآخر ، لذلك أنتَ موجود كجزء من العملية الطبيعية ولكن بإرادة الله ، يقول كاتب المزمور: نسجتني في بطن أمي ، أحمدك من أجل أنّي قد امتزتُ عجباً 

أما الروح ، كما قالت لك العزيزة نانسي ، وأحب أن أضيف ، أنها من تجعلنا نُدرك ونُميّز ليس كباقي المخلوقات ، فنحنُ لدينا عقل وإدراك ليس موجود عند باقي الكائنات ..




مفكر حر قال:


> 3- لماذا ؟
> بتفصيل أكبر : ما الغاية أو الحكمة من كل ما سبق [ولادة-حياة-موت-ما بعد الموت] ؟ اختبار؟ تجربة ؟
> 
> أكتفي مبدئياً بالأسئلة السابقة و أرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليكم:flowers:




سأضيف شيء آخر على رد الزميلة نانسي ... 

الأصل في الخليقة هو حياة - حياة - حياة - حياة ............... أبدية ، بمعنى أن الله خلقنا لنحيا معه بدون انفصال ولا موت ولا هذه الدائرة : حياة - موت - حياة ... ولكن بسقوط آدم وكنتيجة لهذا الأمر دخل الموت ما بين الحياة والحياة ، فالحياة ليست تجربة أو اختبار إنما بها نبدأ الحياة الأبدية مع المسيح وبالموت ننطلق لنكون معه في كل حين


----------



## مفكر حر (27 مايو 2011)

الأخوات الكريمات Gospel Life و أمة :

أقوم الآن بقراءة المواضيع ثم قراءة إنجيل متى كما نصحتني قراءة تأملية ...

أخي الكريم MeToo :

توضيحاتك حول العدم , الروح , دخول الموت بين الحياة و الحياة تستوجب مني قراءة متأنية , لكن نقطة العدم بالذات اتوقف عندها الآن :
قال الفلاسفة القدماء بقدم العالم و هو يشابه قول الفلاسفة الماديين في القرن التاسع عشر بأن المادة لا تفنى و لا تخلق من العدم [ أزلية المادة] ثم بعد أينشتاين بدأ الحديث عن تحولات [مادة-طاقة] ...هل ينسجم هذا الاعتقاد برأيك مع الاعتقاد الإيماني؟ على رغم عدم قدرتي بالطبع على تخيل [ العدم ]

نأتي لأستاذي الكريم مكرم :

البحث عن الله لذاته قبل محاولة فهم حكمته و كيفية الخلق و تسيير الأمور ... معك كل الحق أستاذي الكريم و مثالك عن تدرج التلميذ في مراحل الدراسة في محله .. لكن قد تلتمس لي العذر كوني كنت حتى وقت قريب أتعامل مع الأديان كما أتعامل مع الفلسفات البشرية معتمداً على العقل وحده و أحتاج وقتاً لتتغير طريقة تفكيري , و كما ذكرت لك في موضوع سابق بأنه رغم حفظي لنصوص كثيرة من مختلف الكتب الدينية إلا أن تجربتي الروحية فقيرة و متواضعة..
و لكم كل الشكر و المودة...


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> قال الفلاسفة القدماء بقدم العالم و هو يشابه قول الفلاسفة الماديين في القرن التاسع عشر بأن المادة لا تفنى و لا تخلق من العدم [ أزلية المادة] ثم بعد أينشتاين بدأ الحديث عن تحولات [مادة-طاقة] ...هل ينسجم هذا الاعتقاد برأيك مع الاعتقاد الإيماني؟ على رغم عدم قدرتي بالطبع على تخيل [ العدم ]



*أزلية المادة خطأ من جهتين: الجهة المنطقية والجهة العلمية. الجهة المنطقية تقول أنه لو كانت المادة أزلية لما كانت الآن موجودة. يعني لو كان عندك خط طويل جدا من أحجار الدومينو ينتهي بالحجر (س) وكان سقوط الأحجار التي تسبق (س) سقوط أزلي لا بداية له لما سقط الحجر (س) لأن ما قبله لا ينتهِ. وهذا ما قال به المدافعون عن الخلق الى أن جائت نظرية الإنفجار العظيم The Big Bang Theory في القرن العشرين فأكدت أن الكون له بداية وهو ما رفضه بعض العلماء الملحدين وقالوا أن ذلك سيدعم الموقف المسيحي عن الخلق!! يعني تحوّل النقاش في العلم الى نقاش ديني يقبل ويرفض الأمور على أساس الاتجاه الديني وليس العلم. هذه هي الجهة العلمية.وعلى فكرة نظريات أينشتاين بأن الكون في توسّع مستمر هو الأساس لهذه النظرية العلمية.*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> قال الفلاسفة القدماء بقدم العالم و هو يشابه قول الفلاسفة الماديين في القرن التاسع عشر بأن المادة لا تفنى و لا تخلق من العدم [ أزلية المادة] ثم بعد أينشتاين بدأ الحديث عن تحولات [مادة-طاقة] ...هل ينسجم هذا الاعتقاد برأيك مع الاعتقاد الإيماني؟ على رغم عدم قدرتي بالطبع على تخيل [ العدم ]
> .



*نعم يامفكر هذا الكلام عن ازلية الكون نادى به علماء كثيرين لفترات طويلة وقالوا انه يهدم الايمان المسيحى 
لكن تم اكتشاف ان الكون ليس ازليا كما كانوا يقولون يعنى له بداية يعنى وهذا يتفق مع قصة الخلق وبداية الكون ونشأته كما نؤمن نحن 

شوف يامفكر هقولك على حاجة علشان نختصر الطريق لان سؤالك ده بيفتح قدامنا فكرة تانية 
هل لو انا فهمت طريقة عمل جهاز ما هل هذا ينفى وجود صانع لهذا الجهاز ؟
نطبقها على الله ,ماالسبب الرئيسى وراء رفض بعض العلماء لقبول فكرة وجود خالق ؟لو دققت ستجد ان السبب فهمهم لكثير من الظواهر والقوانيين الطبيعية التى يعمل بها الكون فيقولون ان الكون لايحتاج لخالق مدبر لانه يعمل بقوانينه الخاصة والطبيعية دون الحاجة لوجود اله 
والسؤال هل فهمى لقوانين الكون وطريقة عمله ينفى وجود خالق لهذة القوانين ولهذا الكون ؟
*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 مايو 2011)

*تسجيل متابعه ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> الأخوات الكريمات Gospel Life و أمة :
> 
> أقوم الآن بقراءة المواضيع ثم قراءة إنجيل متى كما نصحتني قراءة تأملية ...
> 
> ...


*عزيزى
فعلا هؤلاء الفلاسفة و العلماء الذين ذكرتهم مثل اينشتاين و غيره اثبتوا ان الانسان كلما ازداد علما كلما ازداد الحادا و غرورا و انحدر من قمة الذكاء الانساني ليسقط في تقديراته في خطاء قد لا يسقط فيه اغبي الاغبياء .
الانسان مخلوق ذو عقل و لكنه " محدود الادراك" مهما بلغ ذكاؤه و علمه ..فالانسان - لكي يبسط علي نفسه و يقرب لعقله امور الكون - راح يخترع النظريات و المعادلات و العلوم الرياضية ..فكان نتاج ملايين السنين من الملاحظة الانسانية و التامل في امور الكون و من البحث العلمي و الفلسفي و من الاختراعات ان تمكن الانسان اخيرا و بعد كل هذا العناء من معرفة " لا شئ تقريبا " من امور الكون و من علم الهه و حكمته ...فحتي الان يعرف الانسان بالكاد ما يكمن في باطن الارض التي يدب عليها منذ ملايين السنين من معادن و خيرات و حتي في جسمه تراه بالكاد يعرف خمسة او عشرة الف جين من  مجموع ملايين من الجينات في جسمه و لهذا تجده كل يوم و حتي يومنا هذا يعلن عن " اكتشاف جديد " لمعدن جديد او لحجر كريم او لنوع مجهول من الكائنات الحيه في باطن الارض او لنوع جديد من الجينات في جسمه..و ياللمهزلة ..و يالقلة ادراكه و ضحالة علمه بالرغم من كل ما وصلنا اليه اليوم  كبشر من تقدم علمي .
في علم الانسان" الضحل" و بحسابات الانسان و حسب معادلاته الرياضيه الباليه فالعدم يعني لا شئ و يساوى " صفر ".
اما في حسابات الله فالموضوع ليس بذات التبسيط الذي يرغبه الانسان و الذي يستطيع عقله المحدود القدرات ادراكه ...و في علم الله.. فمصطلح العدم غير موجود (و حتي لو كان موجودا فهو لا يساوى صفر كما تستنتج حسابات الانسان ) لان الله نفسه كائن قبل كل الدهور ( و هذا مافات هؤلاء الجهابذة مثل اينشتاين) 
يو 1:1
1  في البدء كان الكلمة.. والكلمة كان عند الله.. وكان الكلمة الله.
2  هذا كان في البدء عند الله.
3  كل شيء ..به كان.. وبغيره.. لم يكن شيء مما كان

و ان يكون الله نفسه موجودا قبل كل الدهور  فهذا ينفي وجود " العدم " ذاته 
..لان الله منه كل الاشياء و به كل الاشياء و هو وحده الكائن و الازلي منذ الدهر  و قبل كل الدهور .

رو 11:36  لان منه وبه وله كل الاشياء.له المجد الى الابد.آمين
​*


----------



## Critic (28 مايو 2011)

*اخ عصام اينشتين لم يكن ملحد و فى اخر حياته وصل لقرارة وجود اله لهذا الكون و كان مؤمن*

*الاخ الكريم مفكر حر*
*انا ادعوك لقراءة هذا الكتاب الفلسفى عن الفكر المسيحى و خاصة عن موضوع الثالوث و تأكد انه على قدر عالى من العقل و المنطق و سيوضح لك كثير من الامور و ستستمتع بقراءته حقا :*
*حوار عن الثالوث مع دراسة لعقيدة الثالوث في الكتاب المقدس والآباء (د. جورج حبيب بباوي)
*


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2011)

تصحيح سريع لمعلومة العلماء والإلحاد. هناك الكثير من العلماء المؤمنين بوجود الله، فالعلم لا يعني الإلحاد دائماً. العلم نفسه لا يوجد خطأ فيه، لكن يحدث خطأ أحياناً في كيفية توظيفه ليؤثر على علاقة الشخص بالله.
فعندنا اينشتين ونيوتن و بويل وفاراداي ومورس وباستور وغيرهم العشرات من العلماء الرواد المؤمنين بل والشاهدين والمبشرين بالمسيحية.

العلم حقيقة والإيمان حق (هناك فرق كبير بين الحقيقة وبين الحق، بين المعلومة العلمية الصحيحة الثابتة الغير قابلة للمناقشة و للتتغير الا بالإكتشاف وبين الإيمان الحق اللين). موضوع الحقيقية العلمية و الحق الإيماني موضوع فلسفي كبير لا أريد إشغالكم به، لكن ما أريد توضيحه هو أن العلم عالم و الإيمان عالم آخر ولا يؤثر أحدهمها على الأخير بصورة سلبية، فلا العلم يسبب الإلحاد ولا الإيمان يسبب الجهل، لكن التوظيف الخاطئ لكل منهما قد يسبب ذلك.


----------



## Critic (28 مايو 2011)

*بص يا اخ مفكر حر انا عايز اقولك ان الايمان لا يتوقف على العلم و المعرفة من الاساس بل على الاختبارات التى تحققت عن طريق ايمانك*
*لا يمكنك اقناع شخص بالايمان عن طريق العلم و لا حتى زيادة بوصة واحدة على ايمانه*
*و لا يمكن لاحد ان ينتزع سم واحد من ايمان احد بالعلم لان اختباراته التى عاشها تثبت ايمانه*

*الايمان اصلا تعريفه من الكتاب المقدس هو الثقة بالامور التى لا ترى*
*يعنى مثلا من الخطأ ان تقول : انا اؤمن بوجود ابى و امى ...لانك تعاينهم و الايمان ينافى العيان .... و لو كان الرب معلن للجميع بصورة مادية لأنتفى الايمان و انتهى السر الالهى الرائع الذى يقضى الانسان حياته مستمتعا فى البحث عنه و عن سر تلك العلاقة الازلية*

*علشان كدة قلتلك الطريق الاصح انك تختبر الايمان بنفسك لتعرف صدقه من عدمه*


----------



## مفكر حر (28 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *بص يا اخ مفكر حر انا عايز اقولك ان الايمان لا يتوقف على العلم و المعرفة من الاساس بل على الاختبارات التى تحققت عن طريق ايمانك*
> *لا يمكنك اقناع شخص بالايمان عن طريق العلم و لا حتى زيادة بوصة واحدة على ايمانه*
> *و لا يمكن لاحد ان ينتزع سم واحد من ايمان احد بالعلم لان اختباراته التى عاشها تثبت ايمانه*
> 
> ...


 

أخي الكريم كريتيك :
أستطيع القول أنني شعرت بشئ من الذي تتحدث عنه أثناء تطبيقي لنصيحة الأخت الكريمة أمة بقراءة إنجيل متى قراءة تأملية ... أكثر ما أثر في نفسي : موعظة الجبل .. عشت للحظات حالة جميلة جداً ..
حين تحدثني عن اختبار الإيمان , هل يكون ذلك بالبدء بصلاة مثلاً و معاينة التبدلات النفسية و الروحية التي تطرأ علي؟ الصلاة في إنجيل متى هي صلاة : أبانا الذي في السماوات.. هل أجربها ؟ و هل تشرح لي طريقة أداء الصلاة ؟ و لكم جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## Critic (28 مايو 2011)

> أخي الكريم كريتيك :
> أستطيع القول أنني شعرت بشئ من الذي تتحدث عنه أثناء تطبيقي لنصيحة الأخت الكريمة أمة بقراءة إنجيل متى قراءة تأملية ... أكثر ما أثر في نفسي : موعظة الجبل .. عشت للحظات حالة جميلة جداً ..
> حين تحدثني عن اختبار الإيمان , هل يكون ذلك بالبدء بصلاة مثلاً و معاينة التبدلات النفسية و الروحية التي تطرأ علي؟ الصلاة في إنجيل متى هي صلاة : أبانا الذي في السماوات.. هل أجربها ؟ و هل تشرح لي طريقة أداء الصلاة ؟ و لكم جزيل الشكر ..


*لا توجد صلاة معينة و لا توجد اى شكليات او طقوس او اداء معين عند كلامك مع خالقك فهو لا يهتم الا بالقلب*
*اعتبر الرب حاضر امامك*
*اعتبره اباك و عامله على هذا الاساس فهو طلب مننا هذا*
*ادخل معه فى حوار*
*كلمه مباشرة و ناجيه بكل ما فى قلب كل شيئ*
*قل له انا ابحث عنك انا اتوق لمعرفتك و الاستمتاع بك*
*اكشف لى عن نفسك و عن طريقك*
*هناك قيود عقليلة تمنعنى عنك و عن معرفتك فك تلك القيود و حررنى و وصلنى اليك*
*صلى صلاة ابانا الذى فى السماوات من كل قلبك*
*صلى اى شيئ يخطر على بالك كلمه كاب و اخ و صديق و حبيب هو لا يريد منك الا الحب*

*هذه هى الصلاة المسيحية*
*علاقة حب بين اب و ابنه*
*من يحب شخص يحب ان يكلمه و يتعرف عليه و يقضى معه كل وقته*

*صدقنى لن يتأخر عنك فوعوده صادقه و هو من قال " من يقبل الى لا اخرجه خارجا" و هو من قال "يا ابنى اعطينى قلبك و لتلاحظ عيناك طرقى" و هو من قال "ها انا واقف و اقرع من فتح ادخل و اتعشى معه" هو واقف يقرع على قلبك الان ..**اقبل اليه و سلم له قلبك و دع الباقى عليه و حينها ستشعر باختبار الايمان*


----------

